# Μην υψώνεις τη φωνή σου (ΟΧΙ Μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου)



## agezerlis (Jan 2, 2013)

Στην Οδύσσεια του εθνικού θεάτρου, σε κάποιο σημείο ακούγεται το εξής:



> Μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου



Αυτό είναι απλά αγγλισμός; Έτσι νομίζω, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως σκέφτηκα να το θέσω εδώ για να υπάρχει.

Το google δίνει 1 αποτέλεσμα για το "Μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου" και 542 αποτελέσματα για το "Μην υψώνεις τη φωνή σου".


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 2, 2013)

Μην υψώνεις τη φωνή σου είναι το σύνηθες και πιο σωστό σίγουρα. 

Εκτός αν λέγαμε: Μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου στα ύψη, που και πάλι δεν ακούγεται ωραία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 2, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Μην υψώνεις τη φωνή σου είναι το σύνηθες


Συμφωνώ, ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα. Και ναι, θεωρώ αγγλισμό το "μην σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου" (από εκεί χάμω που έπεσε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Αν θεωρούμε όμως αποδεκτό το «μην ανεβάζεις τον τόνο της φωνής σου» και επομένως και το «μην ανεβάζεις τη φωνή σου», πόσο λάθος είναι, μετά, το «μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2013)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο δρ είναι στην σωστή κατεύθυνση και δεν πρόκειται για αγγλισμό αλλά για γλωσσική σύμπτωση. Το "από εκεί χάμω που έπεσε" μπορεί να λεχθεί και για το "υψώνω". Προσωπικά δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, όπως δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ και "σήκωσε λίγο την ένταση" για να ανεβάσει ο άλλος την ένταση των ηχείων.


----------



## sarant (Jan 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν θεωρούμε όμως αποδεκτό το «μην ανεβάζεις τον τόνο της φωνής σου» και επομένως και το «μην ανεβάζεις τη φωνή σου», πόσο λάθος είναι, μετά, το «μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου»;



Αυτό το "επομένως" το βρίσκω αστήριχτο. Όπως δείχνουν τα σώματα, θεωρούμε αποδεκτό το «μην ανεβάζεις τον τόνο της φωνής σου» αλλά το «μην ανεβάζεις τη φωνή σου» δεν το λέμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο, όπως διαπίστωσα με έκπληξη! Για άλλη μια φορά, άλλο θεωρία και άλλο πράξη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν θεωρούμε όμως αποδεκτό το «μην ανεβάζεις τον τόνο της φωνής σου» [...] πόσο λάθος είναι, μετά, το «μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου»;


Μα δεν είναι θέμα "λάθους", είναι θέμα "αποδεκτού", όπως είπες. Κάποια πράγματα τα λέμε στα ελληνικά, κάποια άλλα δεν τα λέμε (μέχρι να αρχίσουμε να τα λέμε και αυτά - στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως δεν έχουμε αρχίσει ακόμη να το λέμε), κι όταν τα δούμε ή τα ακούσουμε, ξενίζουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα μετανιώσω για τον τίτλο που έδωσα. Θεωρώ ότι σε λίγα (ή σε κάτι λίγο περισσότερα από λίγα) χρόνια, το «μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου» θα είναι 100% αποδεκτό. Να το πω κι αλλιώς: Εγώ ελπίζω ότι θα μετανιώσω για τον τίτλο που έδωσα. (Πολυσημία)


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι θα μετανιώσω για τον τίτλο που έδωσα. Θεωρώ ότι σε λίγα (ή σε κάτι λίγο περισσότερα από λίγα) χρόνια, το «μη σηκώνεις τη φωνή σου» θα είναι 100% αποδεκτό. Να το πω κι αλλιώς: Εγώ ελπίζω ότι θα μετανιώσω για τον τίτλο που έδωσα. (Πολυσημία)



Μάλλον δεν έπιασα την πολυσημία, οπότε θα ήθελα διευκρινίσεις εδώ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι κάποια λάθη είναι θέμα νόμου της έλξης (π.χ. "Ευχαριστούμε όλους όσους μας βοήθησαν"). Αλλά κάθε άκριτος αγγλισμός είναι το ίδιο; Νομίζω πως αυτό "δεν κάνει νόημα".


----------



## Earion (Jan 4, 2013)

σήκωσε τη φωνή

να σηκώσει φωνή


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> σήκωσε τη φωνή
> 
> να σηκώσει φωνή



Έχω ξαναγράψει ότι, για μένα τουλάχιστον, οι σκέτοι σύνδεσμοι χωρίς καθόλου επεξηγηματικό κείμενο δεν βοηθούν το διάλογο. Θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να σημειώσω ότι η φράση "και τι αυτός είπε" εμφανίζεται στο μέγα Παπαδιαμάντη. Δηλαδή έτσι πρέπει να το λέμε κι εμείς;


----------



## Earion (Jan 4, 2013)

Συγγνώμη. Το κάνω συχνά αυτό, το να μην προσθέτω κείμενο, όταν δεν έχω κάτι ουσιαστικό να πω. Ελπίζω να μην εκληφθεί ως δείγμα κακής συμπεριφοράς. Εδώ απλώς μετέφερα μηχανικά αυτό που έκανα για δικό μου λογαρισμό, να δω αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε η Αόρατη Μελάνη, ότι «δεν έχουμε αρχίσει ακόμη να το λέμε». Και σε βεβαιώ δοκίμασα έκπληξη, δεν το περίμενα. Τώρα τι αξία έχουν τα ευρήματα και τι συμπεράσματα μπορούν να εξαχθούν, εδώ διστάζω να προχωρήσω, εξού και η έλλειψη σχολιασμού. Πάντως (α) δεν είναι όλα τα ευρήματα πρόσφατα, δηλαδή δεν είναι δείγματα επιρροής από την αγγλική (δεν θα το έλεγα, ας πούμε, για τον Ξενόπουλο), και (β) είναι από διαφορετικές πηγές (Καζαντζάκης, Λουντέμης, Καρυστιάνη). Πρόσεξα και τα παραμύθια της Σύμης, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα επικαλεστούμε, γιατί είναι μεταφορά όχι καταγραφή του γνήσιου λόγου.


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 4, 2013)

Earion said:


> Συγγνώμη. Το κάνω συχνά αυτό, το να μην προσθέτω κείμενο, όταν δεν έχω κάτι ουσιαστικό να πω. Ελπίζω να μην εκληφθεί ως δείγμα κακής συμπεριφοράς. Εδώ απλώς μετέφερα μηχανικά αυτό που έκανα για δικό μου λογαρισμό, να δω αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε η Αόρατη Μελάνη, ότι «δεν έχουμε αρχίσει ακόμη να το λέμε». Και σε βεβαιώ δοκίμασα έκπληξη, δεν το περίμενα. Τώρα τι αξία έχουν τα ευρήματα και τι συμπεράσματα μπορούν να εξαχθούν, εδώ διστάζω να προχωρήσω, εξού και η έλλειψη σχολιασμού. Πάντως (α) δεν είναι όλα τα ευρήματα πρόσφατα, δηλαδή δεν είναι δείγματα επιρροής από την αγγλική (δεν θα το έλεγα, ας πούμε, για τον Ξενόπουλο), και (β) είναι από διαφορετικές πηγές (Καζαντζάκης, Λουντέμης, Καρυστιάνη). Πρόσεξα και τα παραμύθια της Σύμης, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα επικαλεστούμε, γιατί είναι μεταφορά όχι καταγραφή του γνήσιου λόγου.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Λογικά ακούγονται όλα αυτά. Φαίνεται, λοιπόν, πως η απάντηση στην αρχική μου ερώτηση ("Αυτό είναι απλά αγγλισμός;") δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα Ναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 4, 2013)

Κι εγώ εκπλήσσομαι, και ευχαριστώ τον Earion που έκανε τον κόπο να το ψάξει και να παραθέσει τους συνδέσμους. Να γιατί δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε τίποτε δεδομένο ή αυτονόητο, και ήταν λάθος μου που το θεώρησα.


----------



## Themis (Jan 4, 2013)

Πολύ περισσότερα τα ευρήματα για το σήκωσε φωνή και το σηκώνω φωνή. Έχω σαφώς την εντύπωση ότι η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται από παλιά αλλά κατά κανόνα όχι με άρθρο.
Υ.Γ. Βλ. κατ' αναλογία το έβγαλε φωνή μεγάλη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Η ευχή μου ήταν να μετανιώσω σε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια, όχι σύντομα...

Έκανα ένα ψάξιμο για:
"μη μου * εμένα τη φωνή"
https://www.google.com/search?q="μη+μου+*+εμένα+τη+φωνή"
και βρήκα ότι όλα σχεδόν τα ευρήματα χρησιμοποιούν *υψώνεις* (ή *υψώνετε*).

Επίσης, σε αναζήτηση για «τη φωνή τους εναντίον», πάλι όλα σχεδόν τα ευρήματα χρησιμοποιούσαν *ύψωσαν* ή *ένωσαν* (και άλλους τύπους των δύο ρημάτων). Οπότε μάλλον καλά αντιστέκονται στον αγγλισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2013)

Το θέμα με τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο και σε κείμενα λογοτεχνών ή μη, είναι ότι δεν δείχνουν τι λέμε αλλά τι γράφουμε. Το τι λέμε, ακόμα και τα λεξικά κάνουν πολλά χρόνια να το διαπιστώσουν, συνήθως.


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Themis said:


> Πολύ περισσότερα τα ευρήματα για το σήκωσε φωνή και το σηκώνω φωνή. Έχω σαφώς την εντύπωση ότι η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται από παλιά αλλά κατά κανόνα όχι με άρθρο.
> Υ.Γ. Βλ. κατ' αναλογία το *έβγαλε φωνή μεγάλη*.



Κίνησε η Γερακίνα
για νερό, ω ρε, κρύο να φέρει
Κι έπεσε μες στο πηγάδι
κι έβγαλε, ω ρε, φωνή μεγάλη!
Κι έτρεξε ο κόσμος όλος
κι έτρεξα, ω ρε, κι εγώ ο καημένος...

Ιωάννα Γεωργακοπούλου - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης






Ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ ντουμπου ντουμ
τα βραχιόλια της βροντούν
Τα βραχιόλια της βροντούν
ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ ντουμ ντουμπου ντουμ! 



> Δεν είχε ακόμη τελειώσει την προσευχή του ο ταπεινότατος και άκακος Παύλος κι έβγαλε φωνή μεγάλη το δαιμόνιο λέγοντας: «Φεύγω, φεύγω. Βγαίνω με τη βία, διότι διώχνομαι βασανιζόμενος».


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jan 7, 2013)

Παρόλο που το "υψώνω" μου ακούγεται καλύτερα, και θα έγραφα "ύψωσε τον τόνο τής φωνής του", θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι, από άποψη φυσικής, δεν υψώνει κανείς τον τόνο, αλλά την _ένταση_. Η ύψωση (όπως και το σήκωμα, η αύξηση κλπ) του τόνου είναι η αύξηση της συχνότητας, την οποία εξάλλου εκφράζει και αυτό το ύψος τού ήχου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

Με μπέρδεψες, Θανάση (καλή χρονιά). Στην καθομιλουμένη ο τόνος είναι (και) η ένταση της φωνής. Τι εννοείς με την αύξηση της συχνότητας; (Οι καλές σχέσεις με τη Φυσική έχουν διαρραγεί εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 7, 2013)

Εννοεί ότι ύψωμα φωνής = την κάνω πιο λεπτή (αυξάνω την συχνότητα ταλάντωσης), εξ ου και υψίφωνος.


----------

